
The Performance of Distributed DataStructures Running on InMemory DataGrid - aespinoza
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/8/20/the-performance-of-distributed-data-structures-running-on-a.html
======
mjb
That's very cool stuff, and a nice way of demonstrating how B-trees perform in
a system with heterogeneous memory access times. It would be interesting to
hear about other data structures and common algorithms, too.

~~~
pron
The B-tree property that writes percolate from the leaves upwards, while reads
descend from the root is a perfect fit for this architecture.

And you're right. This analysis applies to any NUMA implementation, although
it is most pertinent when inter-node communication cost dominates other
operations.

I would like to know of any similar analyses out there. I think there's a lot
of interesting distributed data-structure research that could be done with
Galaxy.

------
pron
OP here. Just need to mention we're YC S12.

